
Stealing Session Cookies with Tcpdump - ksashikumar
http://nullprogram.com/blog/2016/06/23/
======
herbst
Years ago i created this tool
[https://github.com/b1nary/KruemelMonsta](https://github.com/b1nary/KruemelMonsta)
that does not only visualize connections but also pushes cookie into a proxy i
then could use within a normal browser. It was fun that not even some IT
people expected that i could get into their facebook within seconds if we
share the same network. This was before widespread SSL tho, today you need
that extra step.

